# Such jemand der mir bei meinen Hausaufgaben Helfen kann!



## Jenni (21. Okt 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin eine Systemintegratoren und habe zwangsweise mit Prog. zu tun!
Wir sind gerade in der Schule mit Java angefangen und ich bin auf diesem gebiet eine echt null  :autsch: 

Es wäre sehr nett, wenn wir jemand helfen könnte!


2. Aufgabe: 
In einem Beispielunternehmen ist die Arbeit nach Projekten organisiert. Das Projekt hat mindestens einen Projektleiter und einen Namen. Dazu kommt eine beliebige Zahl von Projektmitarbeitern. Projektleiter und Projektmitarbeiter werden als Mitarbeiter geführt. Der Projektleiter ist selbst auch Mitarbeiter. Ein Projektleiter darf nur genau ein Projekt leiten.Es hat sich als günstig erwiesen, wenn jedem Projekt 2 bis 3 externe Berater zur Moderation zugeordnet werden. Ein Projekt verfügt über ein Projektkonto und besitzt eine Projektdokumentation. Unternehmensweit gibt es eine Dokumentation, die jedes Projekt und damit auch jede Projektdokumentation kennt. Die Dokumentation stellt Projektdokumentationen zusammen. 

o Fertigen Sie ein Klassendiagramm an.

o Wie sieht in der UML-Notation ein Objekt der Klasse Projekt mit dem Projektnahmen "UML-Editor" aus?

o Zusatzaufgabe: Fügen Sie eine sinnvolle Vererbung in das Diagramm ein.


3. Modellieren Sie folgende Problemstellungen als Klassendiagramme. Denken Sie sich für die Klassen geeignete Attribute aus. Prüfen Sie, welches der beschriebenen Muster vorliegt. 
a. Die Qualitätssicherung einer Großbäckerei prüft die Gewichtsabweichungen der Brotlaibe ihrer unterschiedlichen Brotsorten. Hierzu werden die Brote mit Gewicht erfasst und mit dem Sollgewicht verglichen. 

b. In einem Warenwirtschaftssystem können mehrere Artikel zu einer Warengruppe zusammengefasst werden. 

c. In einem Terminplaner werden Termine und Adressen verwaltet. 

d. Ein Fußballer tritt als Spieler in einen Verein ein. Nach ein paar Jahren wird er als Trainer tätig und steigt spÃ¤ter zum PrÃ¤sidenten auf. Für Spieler, Trainer und PrÃ¤sident sind unterschiedliche Eigenschaften festzuhalten. 

e. In einem Sportverein sind Sportler zu verschiedenen Zeiten in unterschiedlichen Mannschaften aktiv. 

f. In einer Prozessverarbeitung gibt es unterschiedliche Prozessschritte wie z.B. Berechnung, Dateneineingabe usw. Prozessschritte können eine Gruppe bilden. Diese Gruppe kann wiederum als Prozessschritt Teil einer anderen Gruppe sein. 

g. Ein Kind hat zwei Elternteile: Vater und Mutter. Von den Elternteilen sind Name, Adresse und Geschlecht interessant, beim Kind ist das Geburtsdatum von Bedeutung. 

h. Für Personen sollen die Wohnsitze der letzten 10 Jahre ermittelt werden können. Zu einem Zeitpunkt muss jede Person mindestens einen und kann höchstens zwei Wohnsitze besitzen.


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Okt 2004)

Für'n fuffi mach ich dir deine Hausaufgaben.


----------



## Guest (21. Okt 2004)

Hey ich bin Schülerin und im ersten Ausbildungjahr, also ich verdiene ein Hungerslohn!  :cry: 

Aber vielleicht findet sich ja jemand der ein bisschen mitleid mit mir hat  :bahnhof:


----------



## DP (21. Okt 2004)

ich mache nur hausaufgaben von studentinnen, die dicke titten haben. sonst nicht.  :bae:


----------



## thE_29 (21. Okt 2004)

naja, wenn du "größere brüste" hast (wollen ja net einen schilmmen umgangston haben) macht dir DP deine Hausaufgaben  

er hat ja net gesagt, das er sie anfassen oder "auspacken" will :bae:

Na, aber glaubst im ernst das dir das jemand umsonst oder ohne irgendeinen "Gefallen" macht?

habs mir zwar net durchgelesen (weils viel ausschaut) aber da müsste es schon einem ärgstens fad sein, das er dir das "umsonst" macht, aber vielleicht findest ja einen


----------



## Jenni (21. Okt 2004)

Ne verlangt habe ich nichts, und machen soll sie mir auch keiner nur Helfen wie so ein Diagramm auszusehen hat!

Meine frage hieß ja auch, wer kann mir bei meinen Hausaufgaben helfen und nicht wer macht sie mir!

Ziemlich Kindisch der Forum hier mit dicke titten und so meint ihr nicht? Aus dem alter sollte man raus sein oder einfach dann seine fresse halten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat!


----------



## thE_29 (21. Okt 2004)

Naja, manche hier im Forum sind 14,15 also reg dich net auf!

Außerdem war DPs Beitrag gemeint wenn er dir die Hausaufgaben machen soll, aber helfen is was anderes 

1. fehlt da mal 1. (du fängst mit 2. an)

2. hast DU schon konkrete vorstellungen wenn wir dir NUR helfen sollen?

3. Hat das ja fast mehr mit Datenmodellierung zum Tun (Beziehungen usw.)

und 4. Was sollen KlassenDiagramme sein? Normale Klassen oder was ist das?


----------



## DP (21. Okt 2004)

Jenni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ziemlich Kindisch der Forum hier mit dicke titten und so meint ihr nicht?



immer easy bleiben. mea culpa. wenn du nur wissen willst, wie ein klassendiagramm aussieht :arrow: google. ansonsten suchste jemanden, der deine arbeit macht. so just for fun oder wie? wieso haste dein aufgabenblatt nicht direkt eingescanned und das img geposted?

wieso machste denn eine ausbildung, bei der du schon im ersten quartal nicht klar kommst :bahnhof: 

evtl. mal dein berufsbild überdenken :gaen: 



			
				Jenni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aus dem alter sollte man raus sein oder einfach dann seine fresse halten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat!



genau. deshalb: wer im glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit steinen werfen 8)


----------



## Guest (21. Okt 2004)

Also, 1. habe ich schon gemacht

und der rest sollen UML Diagramme werden nur leider habe ich keine ahnung davon *leider*

Naja und wie man mir helfen soll, keine ahnung!


----------



## bygones (21. Okt 2004)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen - Spaß hin oder her - es ist wirklich schwachsinnig und kindisch was ihr geschrieben habt.. Sowas macht sich immer gut und man bekommt neue Freunde !

*KeinSpaßDaVerstehen*

@DP: Ich dich bitten solche unqualifizierten Aussagen zu lassen (betrifft v.a. den letzten Post) !


----------



## Roar (21. Okt 2004)

@DP: dzdz, bist du nich verheiratet? :bae:


----------



## DP (21. Okt 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @DP: dzdz, bist du nich verheiratet? :bae:



dadurch habe ich noch lange keinen maulkorb um :shock: ich bin aus dem thread hier raus. cu


----------



## Beni (21. Okt 2004)

*Höhöm, zurück zum Thema bitte.*

@Jenni
Zu Aufgabe 2
Erzähl doch, was du schon getan hast.

Ich würde so eine Aufgabe lösen, indem ich ersteinmal alle Nomen in der Aufgabestellung rausschreibe (das werden später die Klassen sein).
Dann gibts für jeden Nebensatz ein Pfeil, der irgendwohin (zu einer andere Klasse :wink: ) zeigt, und beschriftet ist, welche Verbindung das Kästchen am Anfang und am Ende des Pfeiles haben.
Du kannst Sachen "mehrere Mitarbeiter" in "eine Liste von Mitarbeiter" übersetzen (die anderen Nebensätze kannst du ähnlich behandeln), und du bist ziemlich bald fertig.


----------



## thE_29 (21. Okt 2004)

Meine Meinug: Selber dahinterklemmen (meistens klappts ja mit ein bisi Anstrengung ) und dann genauere Fragen stellen, bevor ich net mal weiß was ich Fragen soll und nicht einfach die Fragestellung kopieren....

Hoffe jetzt keine Frauen verärgert zu haben


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Okt 2004)

@thE_29: Das bisherige schlechte Benehmen hat aber weniger mit uns "14, 15 jährigen" zu tun, was? 
@dbac, DP: DPs Verhalten war auch meiner Ansicht nach nicht wirklich gut (vorsichtig ausgedrückt), aber wenn du jetzt unbedingt deswegen mit dbac und/oder jemand anderem einen Krieg anfangen willst, tu das bitte per pn und nicht über den Modtalk.
@Jenni: Ich hab leider keine Ahnung von UML , aber da wird sicher noch jemand helfen.


----------



## akira (21. Okt 2004)

Hi,

hab mal kurz google angeworfen und dieses UML-Tutorial gefunden:

http://www.jeckle.de/files/umltutorial.pdf

Vielleicht hilfts.


----------



## bygones (21. Okt 2004)

[edit]zelbszensiert[/edit]
ich bin auch raus....


----------



## Jenni (21. Okt 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Vielen dank an die, die mir vernünftige Sätze zurück geschrieben haben! :applaus: 
Ich werde mich mal am Wochenende hinsetzen, und versuchen eure posts um zu setzen. :###  

Sollte ich nicht weiter kommen werde ich mich noch mal hier melden!
Überhaupt werde ich euch berichten wie ich so damit klar gekommen bin!

In diesem Sinne nochmal danke und ein schönes Wochenende! 

Und auf ein baldiges wieder mailen


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Okt 2004)

Ich bin (als Moderator) heute Abend erst dazu gekommen, das Forum nach neuen Beiträgen durchzuforsten und möchte mich bei Dir in aller Form für die unhöfliche Behandlung entschuldigen, auch wenn ich nicht daran beteiligt war.  
Ich habe für solche Antworten, wie sie hier gemacht wurden absolut kein Verständnis, zumal wir hier im Unterforum *Aufgaben und Gesuche* sind. :?

@DP: Ich bin enttäuscht, von Dir hätte ich mehr erwartet.


----------



## DP (22. Okt 2004)

wie bitte? noch so ein friedman. 

ich schlage vor, dass ihr "meinen" mod-status hier entzieht und mich mal am sack leckt. was für speichellecker sich hier doch tummeln. 

"in aller form entschuldigen" - gehts noch? 

les dir mal den hausaufgaben-thread im mod-bereich durch, du spiesser.

für mich muss sich keiner entschuldigen - also mod status wech und jut ist.

und ich sag noch: wenn sich alle, die mich mal am arsch lecken können, hintereinander stellen, haben wir die grösste polonese der welt.

tüss.


----------



## Heiko (22. Okt 2004)

Ich habe noch folgende Hilfe zu UML gefunden:

http://www.uml-kurs.de/UML_Demo/welcome_anwenderaktiv.html

Vielleicht hilft sie dir ja.


----------



## Grizzly (22. Okt 2004)

Für UML gibt es auch ein nettes Java Programm: ArgoUML. Kann man sich bequem per Java Web Start holen. Einfach auf den Web Start Link der Anwendung klicken.

@DP: Ich hab' persönlich nix dagegen, wenn man hier Leute ein bisschen verkackeimert. Aber *der* "Scherz" war ja wohl unterste Schublade. :noe:


----------



## Jenni (22. Okt 2004)

Danke für eure Zahlreiche hilfe und für die ganzen links! :applaus: 
Ich werde mich am Wochenende ran setzten und mich mal an den Aufgaben versuchen!
Anschließend werde ich euch dann bericht erstatten davon und euch sagen wie weit ich gekommen bin! :wink: 

LG Jenni


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Okt 2004)

DP, es geht in diesen Foren um Java und darum, dass Hilfesuchenden geholfen wird.
Wenn Du jemanden beleidigen willst, geh' doch einfach in die nächste Kneipe und mach dort jemanden an.
Aber hier hältst Du am besten mal die Füße still! Für Aggressionen ist hier einfach kein Platz.

Für mich ist das Thema beendet. Und bevor ich von Dir keine Entschuldigung für Deine unnötigen gossenartigen Beleidigungen sehe, solltest Du auch besser nichts mehr posten.


----------



## Roar (22. Okt 2004)

ihr macht vielleicht nen stress... und dann heisst es wieder "nene, die heutige jugend" boahrr

kann mich jemand ma aufklärn? was war denn jetz so böse hier? uff..


----------



## bygones (22. Okt 2004)

bevor hier noch der atomkrieg ausbricht schließe ich das Thema hier... meinungsverschiedenheiten bitte selber klären (wer Lust hat).

Falls Jenni noch fragen haben sollte einfach ein neuen Thread aufmachen


----------

